# 10-month-old screams at bedtime



## MariaSangria (Aug 19, 2009)

We have recently transitioned from two naps to one in an effort to get DS (10 months) to bed before 1am. It has gone sort of OK, except that he is so tired by the end of the night that he works himself into a frenzy. He doesn't want to be held, he doesn't want to be put down, he doesn't want to eat ... (we were unable to breastfeed







but try to bottlefeed with the same care/routine).

He just screams. It goes on for an hour or more before we can finally get him to take a bottle or he just collapses. We walk him around, sing, bounce, lie down and let him crawl around, whatever. The only option we don't use is taking him out in the stroller, which is a guaranteed sleep-inducer (that's almost always how he goes down for naps). It's just that at 11:00 at night we don't always feel like going out for a walk, and as the weather turns colder it will be less appealing.

He's not teething at the moment, although he is learning to walk. I know the developmental milestones can sometimes cause sleep disturbances. He is, since going from two naps to one, sleeping more soundly at night (most of the time).

We've established a pretty solid routine ... diaper and books and songs and bottle ... but it doesn't seem to make a difference. Even with earplugs in I feel like I'm losing my mind.

I'm scared that this is going to go on for weeks or months. I return to work next week, after having the summer off. I'm afraid what little patience I have now at bedtime will be zilch once I've been at work all day.

Is this normal? I don't think there's anything "wrong" with DS ... but I guess I'm just surprised that night after night after night he screams instead of going to sleep when he's clearly exhausted. Maybe I'm naive (first-time mom).

Oh -- we co-sleep, by the way. All of us in king-size bed.

I'd appreciate any thoughts, or any reassurance that this won't go on forever.


----------



## jellybeanmumma (Jun 24, 2010)

How long is his nap and how long between nap and bed? DS was a really bad sleeper and I discovered that the more he slept the more he slept - so 3hrs + during the day at that age meant he went down better at night so long as there was 3-4 hours gap between nap and bed. We did a bit of night strollering but the transition to bed was too hard as he woke up, so generally we would put him in the hug-a-bub sling and either walk around the block or rock him in the room to music.

We also found that a warm bath or shower added in to bedtime routine really helped soothe him. We could still count on it taking up to an hour to put him to sleep. Also calm house for 30 mins so no tv dim lights no talking or games. Could bub be hungry? Sometimes it amazes me how long DS would nurse for so maybe an extra bottle??

He also seemed to feed off our tension and on the nights when I really needed him to drop off quickly it was always a battle. Had to remind myself to breathe, sing, dance/sway him to sleep not fight him.

Stick with it. It gets better. OUr DS was soo hard to put to sleep then at around 12months it changed and now I can lie in bed with him and he usually drops within 15-20mins. Now if he would only STTN.....


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

What time is his wake-up time? My DD is 10 months and she easily squeezes 2 naps into the day--she's usually awake around 7am and down for the night at around 9pm.

Could it be that he's waking up too late in the morning and therefore the 2nd nap is pushing bedtime to 1am? I guess you could remedy that kind of like jetlag--waking him up 1/2 hour earlier each morning, and then they naturally go to bed a bit earlier each day.

I can imagine what you must be going through! My DD would be blitzed if she was up until 11pm with only 1 nap.


----------



## angiepk (Apr 23, 2010)

Hayden did the same thing about that age. I think they are prepping for so many new developments like walking, more advanced babbling =) and even if he's not cutting teeth, they could be moving down in his gums and that's irritating him.

I know what you mean, I used to think I was the worst mom in the world when Hayden would scream and fight going to sleep and we co-sleep too. When it was just me getting him to bed, a few times I had to set him in his crib and walk outside for a few minutes because he just fought sooo hard!

Also, you might still try two naps during the day. Hayden is 1.5 yrs and just barely switched to one nap about a month ago. He may just be so exhausted he can't relax and calm down


----------

